# My hedgehog is walking weird



## Hartama7 (Mar 21, 2014)

Last Thursday i got my hedgehog only one dose of injection for mites. The vet said it was anti quill loss and anti mites. Today my hedgehog started walking weird. When he is walking, he sorts of spliting but not really long. Is this somethig i should be worried or is it just slippery cage?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Put him on a sold surface that isn't slippery and see how he walks.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What kind of injection did he get? Did your vet give him Ivermectin?


----------



## Hartama7 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi Nancy, since i went to the vet, he asked me to put my hedgehog under the sun for 15 minutes he said that it will reduce the mites. Today i lightly washed his quill and feet and he started to walk normally but still slipping. I notice he sometimes uses the side of his feet to walk. I also notice when his feet hit the ground it will move to the side instead of staying there. But i see that he can use his feet properly. He can use it for scratching like normal and i don't see anything permanently injured. His feet doesn't change in any shape


----------



## Hartama7 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi Draenog, I'm not sure wether it was revolution or ivermectin. He just told me that it was anti mite,vitamin, anti hair and quill loss. He didn't give me any medicine to use at home. He also didn't ask me for a second dose.


----------



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)

I would call your vet and ask what medication he is currently on. If he is on Ivermectin I would ask if you could switch to revolution.


----------



## Hartama7 (Mar 21, 2014)

My hog is also struggling to walk on his cage since he seemed to be so slippery anything that might happen?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Hold him under the sun? How is that going to help? I've never heard of that. Call your vet and ask what kind of treatment he gave your hedgehog. Ivermectin can be deadly so it's important to know what kind of shots he got.


----------

